
Cruise 2018 maneuvers video - tadeegan
https://twitter.com/kvogt/status/1083423425652113408
======
nieksand
Weird and dubious looking brake usage around 38sec in:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=cJQLEETP98U&...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=cJQLEETP98U&t=0m36s)

Given how busy that road looks, that doesn't seem like a safe maneuver at all.

And at 1m24s, it fails to yield on left to the white car. Looks like a
narrowly avoided accident:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=cJQLEETP98U&...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=cJQLEETP98U&t=1m22s)

I'm not sure I'd use this as a "brag" video.

